# Bathtub or Shower



## Highway Nights (Nov 26, 2014)

Shower for bathing
Bath for chilling out


----------



## Tropes (Jul 7, 2016)

I miss taking baths.

Sadly the last 4 apts I've lived in, and the one I am moving into next week, have no bathtub. The trend in real estate in my area seems to be that unless it's like a 3 bedroom apt or larger, it won't include a bathtub. It's been years since I last had a bath. I remember spending hours relaxing, meditating, ruining a book with the steam from the bath.... I miss it so much.

I am wondering if I could get to the pipe through the wall and install a bathtub in the living room without upsetting the building owner. I mean... Who wouldn't want a bathtub in their living room?


----------



## BigApplePi (Dec 1, 2011)

Shower to save time but I took a bath today. Why? I'm acclimated to the heat. (It has been hot here). But today was a normal summer day and I got cold. I took a bath to enjoy the warmth. I took the bath in the bathroom cuz that's where the tub is.


----------



## Jaune (Jul 11, 2013)

Shower. Haven't used a bathtub in years and I don't particularly miss it.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

(Scorching Bath - or Ice bath) for _relaxation/sensation_ purposes - (Shower) for _practicality_ and cleanliness. Last bath I had I lit candles, burned my skin off, and unsafely dozed to paradise - I wish I drowned.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Catwalk said:


> (Scorching Bath - or Ice bath) for _relaxation/sensation_ purposes - (Shower) for _practicality_ and cleanliness. Last bath I had I lit candles, burned my skin off, and unsafely dozed to paradise - I wish I drowned.


That inferior sensation sounds like a bitch.


----------



## Solariopa (Jul 7, 2018)

When I was younger, I preferred baths, but now I think showers are comforting enough and they feel more sanitary to me. Taking a bath feels alien to me now and sitting in my dirt makes me feel kind of grossed out even if it felt good sitting in the tub.


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Arrogantly Grateful said:


> That inferior sensation sounds like a bitch.


Sensing is either (unhealthily high) or non-existent.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Btw.. people who have both shwoers and a tub should do both together. It's really fun to be in a bathtub full of water and have the shower on at the same time. It's like bathing in the ocean while it's raining. Full immersion. 

Ok. Maybe I'm the only one who enjoys this. But doesn't hurt to try, right?


----------



## ImminentThunder (May 15, 2011)

Shower, but only because I don’t find sitting in tubs to be particularly comfortable, and I always end up banging my head on the faucet. Maybe if I had a nice jacuzzi tub I’d like that better than a shower.


----------



## Voyageur (Jun 18, 2018)

I like to sit in a bath for relaxation purposes only, or to shave my legs or scrub my feet, then I'll shower afterwards. When I bathe, I always shower.


----------



## tanstaafl28 (Sep 10, 2012)

I had a big roman tub once, that was nice, but mostly I'm a shower guy.


----------



## Lucan1010 (Jul 23, 2018)

Showers allow you to pretend you're saving the environment by using less water except you stay in there twice as long.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Shower when I want it done quick.
Bath when I want to relax.

Simple as.


----------



## Lunar Lamp (Sep 21, 2014)

Shower, it requires less patience.


----------



## incision (May 23, 2010)

Shower, 99% of the time since they take less time. Baths are primarily for soaking sore muscles or if I'm freezing for some reason.


----------



## akosikojak (Jul 22, 2018)

Shower for me since I procrastinate before going to work / bed. However, if I had a bathtub w/some jets that would make me rethink this question / poll. LOL


----------



## Grandmaster Yoda (Jan 18, 2014)

My bathtub has a shower, I don't know one that doesn't.

Hot showers are like a bad habit. I use them on a really cold day and get addicted to them even though they just make everything else feel colder when I get out.

I prefer medium-low heat as it is better for the skin.


----------



## TeamPB (Aug 10, 2017)

Lunar Lamp said:


> Shower, it requires less patience.


Just imagine being impatient because you want to take a bath.

"FASTER, WATER, DAMNIT, I PLANNED TO TAKE A BATH AND THEN FINISH MY WORK, I CAN'T WORK AND LET THE WATER FILL THE TUB AT THE SAME TIME!"


----------



## Strelnikov (Jan 19, 2018)

Showers are the best. Quickly in, quickly out.


----------

